# Special Order Gesshin Ginga 240mm White #2 Honyaki Western Gyuto



## JBroida (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...nga-240mm-honyaki-white-2-western-gyuto.html#

Just came in... only 1 in stock


----------



## mhlee (Jun 9, 2012)

That is one bad a** knife. Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 9, 2012)

Dang nice fit on that handle. That looks like it was not fun.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 9, 2012)

That is a sweet looking piece for sure


----------



## chuck239 (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't even get a heads up?!? Man, I need to start bugging you more.... Hope it's still there On Tuesday so I can see it.

-Chuck


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 9, 2012)

holy crap that looks awesome!


----------



## James (Jun 9, 2012)

:ubersexy:


----------



## obtuse (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice! it looks a little thicker than the standard Gesshin Ginga.


----------



## ncowan (Jun 10, 2012)

this is so awesome! somebody finally electrostatic plates titanum nitride on a chef knife


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jun 10, 2012)

Should keep a smile on someones face..


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 10, 2012)

ncowan said:


> this is so awesome! somebody finally electrostatic plates titanum nitride on a chef knife



Huh? Are you on the right thread?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 10, 2012)

I think he was talking about the price? Not sure. I hope he was talking about the pic., it has some blue on the mid part of the blade. (on my monitor anyway)


----------



## JBroida (Jun 10, 2012)

the colors are from the protective coating to keep it from rusting or getting scratched while in storage. That should be removed prior to use (with acetone or something like that).


----------



## Wagstaff (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow... pretttttyyyyy! (Even post protective coating, I'm sure!)


----------



## Taz575 (Jun 10, 2012)

I had seen that rainbow look to the steel on several knives, usually Honyaki knives and was wondering about it!! Now I know!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## JBroida (Jun 11, 2012)

i guess i should mention the bolsters are nickel siver


----------

